# {Bericht} Montageständer Parktool PCS-10



## mcbretty (31. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute

mit hilfe des Forums  hab ich mich ja für den Parktool Montageständer entschieden und nach nun 2 Wochen Lieferzeit ist er Heute endlich angekommen

dann wurde natürlich gleich mal das Paket zerpflückt und die Teile mal inspiziert

sah dann so aus







dann kurz die Bedienungsanleitung angesehen und dann gings auch schon los. 2 kleine Inbussschlüssel lagen bei und ein kleiner doppelschlüssel, mehr braucht man zum Aufbau nicht.

also die ersten Teile an der Grundaufnahme montiert, dazu werden einfach 2 Schrauben mit U-scheiben mit ner Mutter befestigt






dann wurde schon das Halterohr, vorher den 3 fach Clip raufgemacht, in den Halter geschoben und mit dem Schnellspanner festgezogen.






die obere Halteklemme und das Ausziehrohr mit der Halteklemme festgezogen und in das untere Rohr gesteckt und mit dem schnellspanner festgemacht






Dann wurde noch der Haltekopf eingeschraubt. Wird nur der Konus von vorne eingeführt und mit der hinteren Kurbel festgezogen und schon ist das ganze fertig






dann wurde noch mal alles nachkontrolliert und dann kam auch schon der große Moment, das Cannondale wurde "angedockt"

das ganze sieht dann so aus






das Bike wurde dann in mehrere Positionen geschwenkt und war immer straff eingespannt, es wackelt nix, der Ständer hat nen wirklich guten Halt und die Anfassqualität ist echt nicht zum Meckern.Die Rohre gleiten schön ineinander ohne groß zu Reiben und mit den Schnellspannern, kann man wirklich schnell und ohne Werkzeug den Ständer montieren.

evtl. werde ich mir noch eine Werkzeugablage bestellen oder selbst was basteln, mal sehen.

so ich hoffe ihr habt nen Eindruck von dem Parktool bekommen und ich kann  nur meine Meinung wiedergeben und ich finde für 139,- bekommt man hier schon solide Qualität die auch das Fahrrad wirklich gut im Griff hat 

gruß

Micha


----------



## Bonvivant (31. Oktober 2012)

SchÃ¶ne Fotos, mit denen mensch sich einen besseren Eindruck von dem Teil machen kann
Es gibt von Park-Tool zwei Werkzeugablagen, die aber imho nicht recht taugen. Selbst machen ist daher keine schlechte Idee.
Tip: Zwei dicke Socken Ã¼ber die Klemmbacken ziehen und mensch kann auch problemlos am Rahmen klemmen. Die Luxusvariante wÃ¤ren Rohrverschalungen...

Habe den StÃ¤nder jetzt ein halbes Jahr in Gebrauch und er hÃ¤lt einwandfrei. Ich arbeite mindestens wÃ¶chentlich daran. Manko ist bei mir die HÃ¶henverstellung, die nicht fest genug klemmt. Wenn dann das 17kg Rad drin hÃ¤ngt, rotiert der Kopf hin zum Schwerpunkt, was den StÃ¤nder instabil macht...und das Rad weg von dort, wo ich es haben will, bewegt. Aber insgesamt Ã¼berwiegt die richtig gute QualitÃ¤t auch im Detail und die schnelle, einfache Bedienung, sodass ich froh bin etwas mehr als die (ausprobierten) Konkurrenten, aber weniger als die 200â¬ fÃ¼r den Eintritt in den MontagestÃ¤nderolymp, bezahlt zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indy68 (31. Oktober 2012)

toller Bericht und er sieht richtig stabil aus. Ich glaube, da werde ich auch mal zuschlagen.

Danke


----------



## mcbretty (31. Oktober 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Tip: Zwei dicke Socken über die Klemmbacken ziehen und mensch kann auch problemlos am Rahmen klemmen .



weis net ob das wirklich sinnvoll ist an nem carbonrahmen 

sattelstütze denke ich kann auf jeden fall nix passieren

habe gerade mal bissel probiert zu schalten und zu kurbeln, also ich finde das wackelt wirklich nicht arg und man kann gut einstellen etc.

werde vielleicht morgen noch ein bild nachreichen im zusammengeklappten zustand aber da er bei mir gleichzeitig als radständer dient bleibt der bei mir montiert. 

alles in allem macht er bis jetzt einen sehr guten und wertigen Eindruck

gruß

Micha


----------



## Bonvivant (31. Oktober 2012)

mcbretty schrieb:


> weis net ob das wirklich sinnvoll ist an nem carbonrahmen



Ne, das hilft da nicht viel. Aber die Rohrverschalungen. Wobei ich dann immer noch von allen Arbeiten mit großen Hebelkräften abraten würde


----------



## mcbretty (1. November 2012)

so und hier noch wie versprochen das Bild im zusammengeklappten zustand. Auf und Abbau dauern ca. 20s, geht wirklich schnell und sauber durch die Aretierungen und den Schnellspannern






habe heute an meinem Bike die Schaltung gesäubert und richtig eingestellt und viel Wackelt da wirklich nicht, gut das Cannondale wiegt auch nur 10,5kg, aber ich denke bei nem normalen AM bike mit bis ca 14kg sollte das genau so gehen

das einklemmen des Bikes geht auch sehr schnell, die Kurbel ist auch wie so ne art schnellspanner aufgebaut, sattelstütze rein, kurbel spannen und dann einfach zukurbeln

hab hier auch noch ein schönes video gefunden

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgTg-Ze7CCQ"]Park Tool PCS-10 - Montagestandaard fiets - YouTube[/nomedia]

gruß

Micha


----------



## nullstein (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe nun seit etwa 4 Wochen den PCS-10 und bin bisher begeistert.Der  Ständer wirkt hochwertig und lässt sich leicht bedienen.Man kann ganz entspannt das Bike mit der einen Hand hochheben und mit der anderen dann einspannen.Der Ständer  hatte auch bereits seine erste Probe zu bestehen.Ich habe meinen neuen  Freerider/Mini DHler aufgebaut und das Bike hing in jedem Montagezustand  sicher im PCS-10.Ob HR,VR oder beide Räder raus;alles kein Problem.Mein alter Comus kippte bei ausgebautem HR schon mal ganz gerne um.Der Parktool steht sicher und es verdreht sich nichts.Und mein neuer Hobel  liegt bei 17,7kg.

Mein Fazit: Für 130 ein sehr gutes Teil,welches für den Hobbymechaniker vollkommen ausreicht.


----------



## FlamingMoe (6. Dezember 2012)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen neuen  Freerider/Mini DHler aufgebaut und das Bike hing in jedem Montagezustand  sicher im PCS-10.Ob HR,VR oder beide Räder raus;alles kein Problem.Mein alter Comus kippte bei ausgebautem HR schon mal ganz gerne um.Der Parktool steht sicher und es verdreht sich nichts.Und mein neuer Hobel  liegt bei 17,7kg.





Bonvivant schrieb:


> Manko ist bei mir die Höhenverstellung, die nicht fest genug klemmt. Wenn dann das 17kg Rad drin hängt, rotiert der Kopf hin zum Schwerpunkt, was den Ständer instabil macht...und das Rad weg von dort, wo ich es haben will, bewegt.



Wem soll ich nun glauben? =) Bonvivant, hast du eine Möglichkeit gefunden, das Verdrehen zu verhindern? 
Gibt es weitere Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Verdrehen bei bikes um die 18kg?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Bonvivant (7. Dezember 2012)

NÃ¶, nix gefunden. Ist aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so dramatisch,als dass ich erstens noch herum experimentiert hÃ¤tte oder, dass ich den Aufpreis von mindestens 50â¬, eher 80â¬ zum Einstieg in den MontagestÃ¤nderolymp zahlen wÃ¼rde. Ich hÃ¤nge einfach das Rad so ein, dass es passt. Ist auch eher der Fall, wenn z.B. VR und Cockpit abmontiert sind (wie zuletzt). Wenn ich auÃerdem auch nur eine Ausnahme sein sollte, sollte Deine Entscheidung leicht sein


----------



## Onkel Manuel (7. Dezember 2012)

mcbretty schrieb:


> dann wurde natürlich gleich mal das Paket zerpflückt und die Teile mal inspiziert
> 
> sah dann so aus



Das erste, was mir gleich aufgefallen ist: Die Schweißnähte! Die sind wenigstens durchgängig und nicht nur gepunktet... 


Wenn ich mal genügend Geld über habe, dann werde ich mir den PCS-10 auch mal zulegen. Weil der Comus kann in gewissen Umständen einfach umkippen. In dieser Position reicht schon der Ausbau des Hinterrades:





Auch in der etwas gedrehten Position (Kopf zwischen die Beine gedreht) kann der Ständer bei einem schweren Rad (ca. 17kg) nach vorne umfallen, wenn man etwas dran zieht...


----------



## mcbretty (8. Dezember 2012)

hier steht noch vom Hersteller beschrieben was der Parktool kann

http://www.parktool.com/product/home-mechanic-repair-stand-pcs-10

12-13kg ist der übliche Wert und insgesamt sind 45kg Tragkraft möglich bei zentrierter gewichstverteilung über den Füßen

also ein 17kg bike sollte problemlos halten, aber ich werde demnächst mal nen test machen und euch wissen lassen ob sich was verdreht oder nicht

gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (8. Dezember 2012)

juhu,

kann sich evtl. mal jemand die mühe machen und die standfläche ausmessen? irgendwie findet man (bzw. ich) nix dazu.


----------



## Al_Borland (8. Dezember 2012)

Kurze Frage: Sind das hier...






... Plastikschellen?


----------



## mcbretty (9. Dezember 2012)

Franz Jakob Tim schrieb:


> juhu,
> 
> kann sich evtl. mal jemand die mühe machen und die standfläche ausmessen? irgendwie findet man (bzw. ich) nix dazu.



also die schenkel sind 90cm und vorne sinds dann 117cm breite, hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen



Al_Borland schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Sind das hier...
> 
> ... Plastikschellen?



ich würde eher sagen das das ein spezieller kunststoff ist der sehr stabil ist, plastik klingt so billig und wertlos, das isses aber nicht

gruß

Micha


----------



## Al_Borland (9. Dezember 2012)

Selbst wenn es GFK wäre...


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Dezember 2012)

Das ganze Montageständer ist sein Geld werd und am Rad hab ich auch Plastik.


----------



## Al_Borland (9. Dezember 2012)

Das Plastik hast du am Rad aber nicht an tragenden Teilen.
Ich hör ja schon auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcbretty (9. Dezember 2012)

man man man du kannst ja ne meinung haben aber warum machste jetzt so rum wegen dem Kunststoff?

meinste echt stahlist stahl und Aluminium ist Aluminium. da gibts auch für die entsprechenden anwendungen passende legierungen, verstehe net warum man da so sinnlos rummachen muss. das ding hält 45kg aus laut parktool also was soll das? wir wissen mittlerweile das du diesen ständer wegen dem "plastik" missbilligst, aber wohl noch nie in der hand gehabt hast

schau dir mal an wie viel kunststoffe im fahrzeugbau und flugzeugbau verwendet werden, und hier gehts um nen Montageständer. *kopfschüttel*

gruß

Micha


----------



## machero (9. Dezember 2012)

Gut, wenn man n Holzbalken inna Wohnung hat 

Das wird mein neuer Montage-Ständer. 

Platzsparend, bestes Preisleistungsverhältnis und kann garantiert nicht umkippen


----------



## Hacky 2003 (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo machero
Besitze die Haken schon seit 8Jahren ,kann dir nur recht geben,muß allerdings dazu sagen dass ich sie an der Garagendecke montiert habe, denke wenn ich die Holzbalken in der Wohnung genommen hätte eürde meine Frau mich daran hängen.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## mcbretty (11. Dezember 2012)

so heute hab ich meine neuen Teile verbaut, Lenker und Kette und habe dann auch gleich mal die neue Kasettennuss genutzt um diese zu lösen und zu reinigen. ich habe mal versucht am ende des Bikes den Konus zu verdrehen und habe es mit etwas kraftaufwand nicht Geschafft da hat sich eher das röhr angefangen zu neigen. also selbst mit ausgebauten rad und noch Druck verdreht sich nix, denke das sollte nun doch reichen um alle vorurteile zu beseitigen.

nach der Arbeit Gschwind wieder zusammengeklappt und verstaut, so machts echt spaß.

gruß

Micha


----------



## BigE (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

Kann jemand mal bitte die Breite der Klemmung messen? 

Will mir das Teil auch zu legen und das Bike am liebsten an der Reverb "unten" einklemmen.


----------



## mcbretty (30. Dezember 2012)

die klemmbreite bzw. höhe ist 90mm

gruß

Micha


----------



## BigE (30. Dezember 2012)

Super, vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (17. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Meiner kam heute auch an. Verdammt massiv das Teil! 







.





.





.





.




Der Fuß lässt sich noch recht schwer verschieben, am Anfang ist das ganze Handling halt etwas fummelig. Konsequenterweise hätte ParkTool auch dem dritten Federpin ein Leitblech spendieren können, so muss man den halt immer mit dem Finger reindrücken. Naja, Jammern auf hohem Niveau...  

Getestet wird dann später noch, bin schon gespannt...


----------



## Bonvivant (17. Januar 2013)

Die Klemme, die nicht ganz fasste und dazu führte, dass sich der Montagearm bei Gewicht bewegen lassen konnte, wurde bei mir ausgetauscht und seitdem kann ich bestätigen: Das Teil hält bombenfest.


----------



## cycophilipp (17. Januar 2013)

Genau den auf dem Foto hab ich auch vom ZEG-JHändler für 85 Euro bekommen und das Teil hält nen fetten Downhiller bombenfest in jeder Position. 

Dagegen sieht der Parktool aufgrund der Beinkonstruktion wesentlich schlechter aus.

Guter Bericht aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcbretty (17. Januar 2013)

also als test habe ich nun mal den Parktool richtig rangenommen.

habe mir noch ein günstiges Fuji Nevada rc geholt da da der fahrradanhänger mit meiner kleinen ran soll. gewicht ca 14,5kg. ich habe einfach mal das hinterrad rausgemacht und an den lenker eine stofftasche mit 6!!!! 1,5LITER flaschen wasser (Voll) gehängt und das sind dann immerhin noch ca9kg gewicht und das Rad hat,sich nicht nach vorne verdreht, mehr würde ich aber nicht ranmachen 

ich bin HÖCHST ZUFRIEDEN mit dem parktool und kann nur meine Erfahrung weitergeben, soll ja nicht heißen das andere Hersteller nicht auch klasse produkte haben für geringes/eres Geld.

gruß

Micha


----------



## Onkel Manuel (18. Januar 2013)

So, ich hab vornst mal so 3 Stunden lang im Keller rumgebastelt: 







.





.





.



--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/24350


Erstes Fazit: Das Ding ist erstmal gewöhnungsbedüftig, da es doch halt anders zum Vergleich mit dem Como ist. Der Stand ist echt bombenfest, allerdings mit dem Fuß ganz unten & der aufrechteren Position (drittes Bild) & Sattelstangenklemmung & ausgebautem Hinterrad neigt auch der PCS-10 zum Umkippen. In der eingerasteten Original-Position sollte das allerdings kein Problem darstellen... 



Tool Tray: Auf dem vorgesehenen Platz kommt es den Pedalen in die Wege:



.



Das ist der Grund, warum ich es nach oben verfrachtet habe... 

Ansonsten hat sich der Kauf des PCS-10 gelohnt, das Ding macht Laune!


----------



## melisjack (5. März 2013)

Hat schon jemand ein Hollandrad (23kg) dran gehängt?

Und was ist mit Bike waschen, kann es Langzeitprobleme mit Wasser geben?


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (7. März 2013)

Ich hab heute auch einen Ständer bekommen, allerdings noch nicht benutzt... 

Ist es normal, dass die Höhenverstellung extrem schwergängig ist? Um die Höhe zu ändern, muss ich schon mit voller Kraft ziehen bzw. mit vollem Gewicht herunterdrücken (ja, der Schnellspanner ist völlig offen).

Ich hatte mal leihweise einen xtreme s3000 von Rose da. Der is ja mal totaler Mist (v. a.) gegen den pcs...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (8. März 2013)

Franz Jakob Tim schrieb:


> Ich hab heute auch einen Ständer bekommen



Na dann: Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 






...du weißt aber schon, daß man deinen Satz auch falsch verstehen kann...


----------



## cassn (8. März 2013)

Franz Jakob Tim schrieb:


> Ich hab heute auch einen Ständer bekommen, allerdings noch nicht benutzt... .




Und wenn man an DAS wie der Onkel denkt, und liest dann



Franz Jakob Tim schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass die Höhenverstellung extrem schwergängig ist? Um die Höhe zu ändern, muss ich schon mit voller Kraft ziehen bzw. mit vollem Gewicht herunterdrücken.


 
passt auch noch

Habe meinen (Montage)ständer auch die Tage erst bekommen, bei mir klappt die Verstrellung ebenfalls recht schwer, evt. gibt sich das noch mit der Zeit.


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (8. März 2013)

Tatsache! 
Die Einleitung war so beabsichtigt, beim 2. Teil ist mir "der Zusammenhang" nicht wirklich aufgefallen 

Dann wirds wohl normal sein und  die Länge lässt sich bald leichter variieren. Jetzt muss ich nur erstmal Platz im Keller schaffen...

Danke an alle


----------



## Onkel Manuel (9. März 2013)

Japp, die Verstellung geht schon recht schwer. Mich stört es aber nicht, da ich selten die Höhe verstellen muss. Für irgendwelche "Spezialprojekte" (u.a. Gabelservice) hab ich ja immer noch meinen Comus im Keller stehen...


----------



## jissel (8. April 2013)

kann einer mir den Durchmesser des oberen Rohrs geben? Also das andem die Klemmvorichtung montiert wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (9. Januar 2014)

Auch wenns a weng spät kommt, ich hab gerade mal nachgemessen... 

Mittelrohr oben: 37mm
Mittelrohr unten: 42mm


----------



## Moga (22. August 2014)

Im Angebot für 145€. Super Preis für das Teil! http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000OZFJS4/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_il_tl?


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. August 2014)

Ich war anfangs auch etwas ernüchtert über die ganzen Kunststoffteile am Montageständer (hätte ich ihn selbst bezahlt, hätte ich ihn wohl direkt zurückgeschickt, aber es war ein Geburtstagsgeschenk). Habe das Ding jetzt aber schon das ein oder andere Mal benutzt und Probleme gab es absolut nicht. Ich bin also recht zufrieden mit dem Montageständer. Nur leider fingen die Schrauben nach einem Wochenende im Freien (24-Stunden-Rennen) direkt an zu rosten.


----------



## Al_Borland (22. August 2014)

Wachs auf die Schraubenköpfe, dann rostet da nix mehr.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. August 2014)

Wie heißt es noch gleich? Das Kind ist schon in den Brunnen gefallen.


----------



## cocooncrew (4. August 2017)

Aus gegebenem Anlass......sind die Schraubköpfe nicht aus Edelstahl???

Mein Bike würde ich zumindest in dem Montageständer nicht mit Wasser abwaschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lisma (4. August 2017)

cocooncrew schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlass......sind die Schraubköpfe nicht aus Edelstahl???


Also entweder ist die ganze Schraube aus Edelstahl oder überhaupt nicht. Wie willst du nur den Kopf aus Edelstahl machen? Außerdem kommt es im Falle eines Montageständers hauptsächlich auf Festigkeit an. Und da hat Edelstahl nunmal nichts verloren.

Wer bitte wäscht sein Bike am Montageständer?


----------



## cocooncrew (4. August 2017)

@Lisma .....guckst Du hier.



melisjack schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ein Hollandrad (23kg) dran gehängt?
> 
> Und was ist mit Bike waschen, kann es Langzeitprobleme mit Wasser geben?



Natürlich war die ganze Schraube gemeint und ich meinte rostfreien Stahl


----------



## Lisma (4. August 2017)

cocooncrew schrieb:


> meinte rostfreien Stahl


Ja, ich auch. Edelstahl, VA, Nirosta....wie schon geschrieben: absolut fehl am Platz.


----------



## michel77 (5. August 2017)

Lisma schrieb:


> Ja, ich auch. Edelstahl, VA, Nirosta....wie schon geschrieben: absolut fehl am Platz.


Kannst Du auch darlegen, welchen Belastungen eine Edelstahlschraube in so einem Montageständer ausgesetzt aber nicht gewachsen sein soll?


----------



## norman68 (5. August 2017)

Lisma schrieb:


> ...Außerdem kommt es im Falle eines Montageständers hauptsächlich auf Festigkeit an. Und da hat Edelstahl nunmal nichts verloren.



Auf die Begründung bin ich jetzt aber gespannt. Selbst einfachste A2-50 halten das was an einem Montageständer damit verschraubt ist locker aus.




Lisma schrieb:


> Wer bitte wäscht sein Bike am Montageständer?




Hab ich schon sehr, sehr oft praktiziert und bin mit Sicherheit nicht der einzige.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. August 2017)

norman68 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon sehr, sehr oft praktiziert und bin mit Sicherheit nicht der einzige.


Bist du nicht. Was Praktischeres gibt's doch dafür nicht.


----------



## Al_Borland (6. August 2017)

+1 
Allerdings nur mit dem Topeak aus Alu.


----------

